# Score for me!



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

So working at a party store for the Halloween season mostly blows, but day before Halloween two Supposedly broken fog machines get returned! Since there was now time to test them to resell they just got damaged out and tossed! Well I picked them up. a 400W and a 1000W. The 400W had a output nozzle that was hitting the side of the housing causing the fog to re condense. The 1000W has no problems I can find... I think somebody just didn't want to pay $60 for a one night gig! WIN WIN FOR ME!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet score


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

That is an awesome win!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Ahhhhh....love that type of score


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Woot!


----------

